# What's the best price for money tire that fits a 2014 Chevy Cruze?



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

*What's the best value for money tire that fits a 2014 Chevy Cruze?*

What's the best value for money tire that fits a 2014 Chevy Cruze?

I currently have Firestone FR710 215/60R16 (stock tires are at 57K miles 4/12 wear) - the dealer says they could replace those for $412.13 and give me a $50 rebate. Grand total: $362.13

They also quoted me these:

Hankook Optimo H724 for $408.05 and then a $100 rebate. Grand total $308.05

Kelly Edge A/S for $358.06 (no rebate)

All of those prices are for 4 tires mounted and disposing my old tires.

I'm open to any brands AND having someone else install just want something quiet, smooth, long lasting and safe (I'm in Minnesota, and it's going to be winter soon). 

Any other tires I should be looking into?

Thank you


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PirelliÂ*Cinturato P7 All Season Plus
or

ContinentalÂ*PureContact with EcoPlus Technology

are around your price range. Much better tires than the others you listed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Best value for tire is whatever it left the factory with. GM has teams of people who already figured out that that tire gave the biggest bang for the buck. 

But there are much better tires available if you're if you're willing to pay more. jblackburn mentioned a few above. 

Best performance beyond that would be even more money and come from michelin, nokian, and some others.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You get what you pay for as far as tires go.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GM, and any other manufacturer, puts on whatever they can get a good deal on and meet their criteria of lasting just long enough that new tires will be put on before a lease is up. The GOOD OEM tires are found only on performance or luxury cars (sometimes not even those).

-FR710 - decent ride quality, quiet when new. Total bargain basement and crap tire otherwise.
-Conti ProContact - I have nothing good to say about this tire. Honda, Mazda, and other OEMs are guilty of using this one too. It's noisy, it has terrible traction in inclement weather, and it rides like a wagon wheel. But it's cheap.
-Goodyear FuelMax - great MPG. No other redeeming qualities.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I see you have a couple of Discount Tires only 30-40 miles from you. Take a look at their web-site (www.discounttire.com) for tires.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

Original Equipment tires on most cars suck, they have no warranty. I've never had a set last over 43K mile. Even if you purchase the same brand and model of your OE tire, your new tires will be better made and have an actual treadwear warranty. I can't speak about premium brands but all the cars, SUV and such that I've purchased new (less than 25K MSRP) had sorry tires. I'm not really happy with the Hankook OE tires on my current Cruze but they are't any worse that the OE tires on the last 7 new vehicles I've had.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> Original Equipment tires on most cars suck, they have no warranty. I've never had a set last over 43K mile. Even if you purchase the same brand and model of your OE tire, your new tires will be better made and have an actual treadwear warranty. I can't speak about premium brands but all the cars, SUV and such that I've purchased new (less than 25K MSRP) had sorry tires. I'm not really happy with the Hankook OE tires on my current Cruze but they are't any worse that the OE tires on the last 7 new vehicles I've had.


Not always. The OEM Goodyear FuelMax Assurance actually came with a Goodyear 65K mile tread wear warranty. Yes it was separate from the B2B warranty on the car but it was still honored when I had to replace mine due to dry rot on one tire.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Buying a tire, like everything else on a car, is a series of compromises. Every person's usage and preferences are different. Tires fall in various places on a series of spectrums. Do you prefer higher handling performance or longer lasting tread depth? Harder compounds in longer lasting tires also affect winter performance (negatively). How important is it that the tire is quiet? What's your driving style? What are the road conditions? Better traction often equates to lower fuel mileage, where do you fall on that spectrum? You get the point. Price figures in as another of that long series of variables. There really isn't any best tire for a car. You have to decide what compromises you are willing to make to get certain characteristics. One thing I will say is that extensive tread siping is a difference-maker for winter traction. TireRack.com is a good place to do research.

Minnesota has some pretty serious winters (I'm from Michigan, I sympathize), have you thought of using a dedicated winter tire? We have a local/regional tire store around here (Belle Tire) that will store your off-season tires for free if you buy winter tires. Perhaps one of your local stores would do something like that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

stanman13 said:


> Minnesota has some pretty serious winters (I'm from Michigan, I sympathize), have you thought of using a dedicated winter tire? We have a local/regional tire store around here (Belle Tire) that will store your off-season tires for free if you buy winter tires. Perhaps one of your local stores would do something like that.


I was thinking a similar thought. I plan to keep our Fuel Maxes on the Cruze because I have no need to worry about winter performance - the snow tires take care of that for us.

Definitely worth the up-front cost.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hankook Optimo H724 for $408.05 and then a $100 rebate. Grand total $308.05
> 
> Kelly Edge A/S for $358.06 (no rebate)


IVE HAD BAD EXPERIENCE WITH BOTH. HANCROOK SUCKS IN QUALITY AND LIFE UNLESS THERE SLICKS. KELY EL CHEAPO CLUB TIRE. DO YOU WANT COMFORT AND LONG LIFE, SPORTY TIRE THAT WILL BE A LITTLE MORE HARSH, WANT WAY MORE PERFORMANCE?

FirestoneÂ*Firehawk AS


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

I've had Bridgestone Dueler HT on 2 separate vehicles with no warranty and they were sorry in rain and snow. Firestone on another vehicle with no warranty that went out of round by about 25K miles. I also was in the Firestone store when the manager had to explain to someone how OE Firestone tires have no warranty and the reasons for said situation. I've never owned a car that came with Goodyear tires, so if you do get a warranty that's great. My Hankook tires on my new cruze have no separate warranty that I can find.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I will never own another Bridgestone tire if I can help it. Some of the absolute worst tires I have ever driven on.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

The Bridgestone Turanza Serenity Plus tires that I got at Costco had an 80K warrenty and were great in dry and wet weather. I didn't have the car long enough to test in snow, but I can at least recommend one model of Bridgestone tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rock4016 said:


> The Bridgestone Turanza Serenity Plus tires that I got at Costco had an 80K warrenty and were great in dry and wet weather. I didn't have the car long enough to test in snow, but I can at least recommend one model of Bridgestone tires.


Yup, I've heard good things about those. They're not a good snow tire, though.

I'd just boycott them for making so much other absolute crap.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Have you looked at the General Altimax RT43 or the Cooper CS5 Grand Touring? Both of those are really good tires for the price. I personally have the Continental PureContacts on my Cruze and they are AWESOME! Well worth the extra money if you can afford it, but those would be my other 2 choices. 

The Generals are probably the best value tire you can find, especially in snow traction. The Cooper CS5 Grand Touring is pretty good alternative. We have them on our Town and Country and they are wearing well and have decent traction. Make sure if you look at the Coopers beware of the CS5 Ultra Touring. I had a pretty crappy experience with them on my Cruze.

As for the Hankooks, they are just a bare basic tire meant for Granny's Camry. For the Kelly Edge, stay away from them unless you want to buy tires every year. They have really flimsy sidewalls and wear FAST.


----------



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help. I have put in a work order for them to install "Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus" on Monday for a grand total of $514.20 and then I'll get a $100 rebate on top of that so a little over $100 a tire installed, seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Reed Floren said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. I have put in a work order for them to install "Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus" on Monday for a grand total of $514.20 and then I'll get a $100 rebate on top of that so a little over $100 a tire installed, seems like a pretty good deal.


You'll probably really like them. They'll get quieter after a few thousand miles, and the ride quality is fantastic.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

88 Supra wasn't exactly a cheap car at $28K back then, cars have darn near near tripled in price since then. Really babied my baby, tires were shot at about 30,000 miles. Have 60K miles on the replacements now, still in very good shape.

04 Cavalier came with Goodyears, none of this flying at 90 mph and slamming on the brakes or flooring the gas pedal and popping the clutch. Were worn at 27K miles, but on Dunlops, far superior snow traction and lasted 90K miles before they had to be replace, that's 90K on these tires, was at 117K on the odometer. 

Thought the Cruze that came with Continentals was good, said a thread wear warranty was 80K, not much left at 40K, talked to a good Chevy dealer, no way would I get credit for these worn out tires, will have 50 millions reasons why they are worn. Put on Goodyear Assurance, think it was around 550 bucks after a rebate. First thing I noticed, is that traction control light was not popping on every two second, matter of fact, it never came on. We are in Wisconsin, kind of familiar with ice and snow. 

Really don't like to save money on tires, your life is kind of dependent on them. I do look at thread wear warranty, but already know it worthless, but can find many tires with no thread wear warranty. Buying tires is like buying a lottery ticket.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Michelin tires. I pretty much stick to the Defender line. They aren't the greatest tire, but the last forever and this is what I care about most. [I do however run dedicated snows in the winter.]


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

belome said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned Michelin tires. I pretty much stick to the Defender line. They aren't the greatest tire, but the last forever and this is what I care about most. [I do however run dedicated snows in the winter.]


Mentioned in the third post.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

belome said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned Michelin tires. I pretty much stick to the Defender line. They aren't the greatest tire, but the last forever and this is what I care about most. [I do however run dedicated snows in the winter.]


My family had a very different experience with them. In 2.5 years the tires were all cracked (a common Michelin problem) and were about 4/32nds within 13k. They had pretty good traction though.


----------



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

They were installed today. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Reed Floren said:


> View attachment 207818
> View attachment 207826
> 
> 
> They were installed today. Thanks for everyone's help


Can you show the tread pattern. What part of Minn? I lived in the SW corner.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> My family had a very different experience with them. In 2.5 years the tires were all cracked (a common Michelin problem) and were about 4/32nds within 13k. They had pretty good traction though.


Yup. My dad would buy nothing but Michelin until they dry rotted on 3/3 cars within 3-4 years.


----------



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

its a syn said:


> Can you show the tread pattern. What part of Minn? I lived in the SW corner.


Mankato area

Here's a link on TireRack to the tires I got. They have good pic of the tread PirelliÂ*Cinturato P7 All Season Plus

If you are in the market for tires, mine were a grand total of $514 installed at my local chevy dealer plus I get a $100 Visa/Mastercard gift card via mail in a couple weeks. I haven't driven on them much yet but they are an improvement on the Firestone FR710s that were on before.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Reed Floren said:


> Mankato area
> 
> Here's a link on TireRack to the tires I got. They have good pic of the tread PirelliÂ*Cinturato P7 All Season Plus
> 
> If you are in the market for tires, mine were a grand total of $514 installed at my local chevy dealer plus I get a $100 Visa/Mastercard gift card via mail in a couple weeks. I haven't driven on them much yet but they are an improvement on the Firestone FR710s that were on before.


Thanks, Luverne was my stopping grounds.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I get the whole point of people trying to save money on tires ... they're **** expensive! But you also have to look at the safety of your vehicle and realize that the ONLY thing that touches the road on your car is the tires. I've tried many different brands based on what I felt I could afford at the time. Bottom line is ... I have never been disappointed by a Michelin or BF Goodrich tire. I recently tried a different brand on my Volt based on Tire Rack ratings and test, but I must say that I'm honestly disappointed in the purchase. The tires seem to "hunt" along the road while driving, so I should have a fun winter ahead of me. Last time I purchased other brands, I swore I'd never do it again, but I did, and I regret not just spending the extra money up front for a tire brand I know I'll be satisfied with. 
As for all the comments about Manufacturers putting the best tire for the money on the car, I'd have to disagree with them in that they're going to spend the least amount possible because it's money in their pockets. In 2015, Chevy put Pirelli P-Zero summer only tires on the 2SS Camaro, but I'd take a set of Michelin Pilot Super Sport summer only tires over them any day of the week. That's what a Vette came with ...


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> My family had a very different experience with them. In 2.5 years the tires were all cracked (a common Michelin problem) and were about 4/32nds within 13k. They had pretty good traction though.


I wonder which tire model they had. There is no way in gods green earth they were Defenders... or their car was seriously out of alignment. I've literally gotten over 100k miles on a set of Defenders.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

belome said:


> I wonder which tire model they had. There is no way in gods green earth they were Defenders... or their car was seriously out of alignment. I've literally gotten over 100k miles on a set of Defenders.


We had a set of MXM4 and MXV4 do this. And I'm less familiar with their SUV tires, but one of those too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

LET US KNOW HOW THEY DO. IVE NOT RAN ONE SINCE THE CHINESE STATE BOUGHT THEM OUT Chinese chemical company buys Pirelli for $7.7B


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

belome said:


> I wonder which tire model they had. There is no way in gods green earth they were Defenders... or their car was seriously out of alignment. I've literally gotten over 100k miles on a set of Defenders.


They were Michelin Defender 215/65R16 T speed rated on our 03 Town and Country. The older Michelin Pilot MXM4s used to last 30 k on that van. Granted, Pittsburgh is hard on tires but I think that's really abysmal. They especially wore around the outside edges and were always inflated and the van was aligned perfect.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> They especially wore around the outside edges and were always inflated and the van was aligned perfect.


I had to laugh... I actually googled outside tear wear: I have a feeling the "over-enthusiastic cornering" probably wasn't an issue on the minivan. Doesn't make a lot of sense for the outside wear if it truly was aligned properly. Was there a load rating issue?

Wear on the outer edge of a tire is rare these days, but it does happen. Positive camber, caster and toe can lead to wear on the outer edge. If you see edge wear on one side, check the thrust and setback.
But, it should be noted, the leading cause of outer edge wear on modern vehicles is over-enthusiastic cornering.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

belome said:


> I had to laugh... I actually googled outside tear wear: I have a feeling the "over-enthusiastic cornering" probably wasn't an issue on the minivan. Doesn't make a lot of sense for the outside wear if it truly was aligned properly. Was there a load rating issue?
> 
> Wear on the outer edge of a tire is rare these days, but it does happen. Positive camber, caster and toe can lead to wear on the outer edge. If you see edge wear on one side, check the thrust and setback.
> But, it should be noted, the leading cause of outer edge wear on modern vehicles is over-enthusiastic cornering.


You should take a drive around Pittsburgh sometime. Every corner is "enthusiastic cornering" unless you slow down to like 10.


----------



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

After about 4 years and another 50K+ miles, I have a stick or something that went through one of the sidewalls of the Pirelli tires. Any changes in opinions or other tires I should be looking into? Got about 4/32 left of tread so seems to be about time to just replace them all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Reed Floren said:


> After about 4 years and another 50K+ miles, I have a stick or something that went through one of the sidewalls of the Pirelli tires. Any changes in opinions or other tires I should be looking into? Got about 4/32 left of tread so seems to be about time to just replace them all.


I have really enjoyed my Continental PureContact LS. They seem to be near the top of Tire Rack and Consumer Reports tests. The Michelin CrossClimate look like a great choice if you live somewhere with wet winter's and don't need a dedicated snow.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Reed Floren said:


> After about 4 years and another 50K+ miles, I have a stick or something that went through one of the sidewalls of the Pirelli tires. Any changes in opinions or other tires I should be looking into? Got about 4/32 left of tread so seems to be about time to just replace them all.


What do you want out of the tires? What do you prioritize.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I have really enjoyed my Continental PureContact LS. They seem to be near the top of Tire Rack and Consumer Reports tests. The Michelin CrossClimate look like a great choice if you live somewhere with wet winter's and don't need a dedicated snow.


The new cross climates look great on paper.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I second the Continental Pure Contacts


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I second the Continental Pure Contacts


3rd them, they are fantastic tires, my first Continentals and I am sold on them. 

The Michelins on my cruze previously, were only 50% worn, but hard as rocks and were dry rotting. Junk tires.


----------

